# I strained my tricep should I hold off or send it in 5 days?



## Snowboardinggirl22 (12 mo ago)

I have a bad habit of over extending my arms over my head when I fall forward & strained my tricep. It’s bruised swollen and sore. I have a trip payed for and planned in 5 days.. should I hold off or is there a way I can wrap my arm and snowboard on Saturday?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Despite my name I'm not a doctor. It's not a great idea to get medical advice from internet strangers.

But yeah go for it.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I’d ask a doctor, barring that do you fall often or just when you are pushing it? 

I hurt my arm last year and threw it in a sling cinched close to my body and road groomers, that said I didn’t do much besides carve and boost off rollers. A doctor should be able to help you size up your risk of further damage by falling


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I would go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

